# St. George Island (Area) Inshore



## TightLines172

Hey Guys, 
My family is taking a vacation to St. George Island this summer and I will be meeting up with them over there. My brother-in-law and my Dad are going to be there and I was thinking of dragging the boat over there and taking them out fishing. Problem is, I've never fished or even boated over there and was wondering if anyone on here has a couple of numbers or just some general advice where to put in, where to fish, places to avoid...ANYTHING. Looking for inshore spots for that weekend as we will be short on time. Not looking for anyone's private numbers or honey-holes (unless you just want to share :whistlingThanks in advance!


----------



## MrFish

Don't know where to put in on SGI, but I'll post a report Sunday or Monday when I get back. I run all over the place, from Cape San Blas to well past Dog Island, so I'll let you know where the fish are holding. Like anything though, it'll depend what the tide, temp., etc. is doing when you're there.


----------



## Charlie2

*St George Island*

Go over to the Surf Fishing Florida Board for a report on SGI from HPD. He and Steve Austin fished the tip(beyond the gate) and caught 'too much fish to clean'. A good report. C2


----------



## TightLines172

...Bump... anyone know where there are any grassflats around SGI? We're going this weekend...Thanks


----------



## MrFish

Yeah. From Pilot Cove to Government Cut. And all around Cedar Point. The reds and bonnetheads were all over them. Water was crystal clear at that time, so be prepared to make some long casts.


----------



## TightLines172

Thanks for the info!! I'll let you know if we do anygood. Live shrimp still the main "safe" bait?

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish

I don't use them, so not 100% sure. I'm tossing cocahoes and split tails. I'm sure that'll catch them though.


----------



## Tennessee Trey

I'll be down there the 6th- 13th and fishing every day. Went to grad school at FSU and spent many weekends on SGI. Try and get back every year.
I like to fish the sunrise in the surf casting plastic body jigs in the first trough for reds and whatever. If the water is clear the trout fishing can be very good in the surf 
East point can be very hot at times. Lots of big sharks just inside the pass and the surf outside the past gave me my biggest pomp. 
I also like to put out a couple of surf caster through the day while I do family time on the beach. A live pinfish or finger mullet out past the second bar has caught me everything from a kingfish to a cobia. Still waiting for that big tarpon.


----------



## Buckethead

Plenty of grass flats over in Lanark Village and Carrabelle.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Going to Apalachicola bay next week. Will post up if anything worth talkin' about.


----------



## seachaser

Will be headed down 30th to Carabelle any reports would be great .thanks


----------

